# Calling All Grill Masters



## SNKBITE (Jan 13, 2010)

The time is hear again to start thinking about summer BBQ's, Parties and Cookouts. Share with your fellow Puff Members your equipment, cigar of choice and favorite food to smoke or grill. 

I personally use a charcoal Weber grill and enjoy any type of food on the grill. Anything that walks, swims or flies could end up under my lid. While cooking I like to have a mild to medium blend cigar to enjoy.

Happy Cooking!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I'd have to say the best combo is a nice steak, medium to full body cigar, and a glass of single barrel.

Brian, sorry it was too cold and wet to enjoy a smoke with the grilling last night, but at least the burgers and dogs were good. Not too mention the cocktails!!!:martini::drinking::beerchug:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Funny you mention grilling........
I got a rack of ribs on the smoker right now. Its about 65+ outside and very nice! The ribs have been on for about 3hrs with a special dry rub I made up to out. Right before I pulled them off, I made up a Cinnamon & Honey glaze and brushed it over them. They are smelling great and the dogs and neighbors are all looking at me for scraps.

Enjoying a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul


----------



## SNKBITE (Jan 13, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Funny you mention grilling........
> I got a rack of ribs on the smoker right now. Its about 65+ outside and very nice! The ribs have been on for about 3hrs with a special dry rub I made up to out. Right before I pulled them off, I made up a Cinnamon & Honey glaze and brushed it over them. They are smelling great and the dogs and neighbors are all looking at me for scraps.
> 
> Enjoying a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul


All I am going to say is WOW!!! That sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## SNKBITE (Jan 13, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Well I'd have to say the best combo is a nice steak, medium to full body cigar, and a glass of single barrel.
> 
> Brian, sorry it was too cold and wet to enjoy a smoke with the grilling last night, but at least the burgers and dogs were good. Not too mention the cocktails!!!:martini::drinking::beerchug:


The food was good and the drinks were great. Plenty of time to have a smoke.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

SNKBITE said:


> All I am going to say is WOW!!! That sounds like a perfect day.


Yeh, its a good day to grille out. Its a little breezy but managable.

My smoker is a Brinkman Gourmet Charcoal Smoker (green). Nice small set-up. There is a larger grille i'm Eyeing up but kinda hard to through that much dough out on one right now...


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a 4 burner Char-Broil Commercial series. I love the big grill surface. Big enough to indirect grill and smoke, though I have yet to find a satisfactory wood smoking solution. 

I usually don't have a cigar while grilling. I can't smoke and do anything else. I let them go out or puff way to often.

My favorite grill fare is either a rib-eye or Memphis style baby backs. I also like to grilling chicken wings and burgers and over Christmas experimented with deserts. The grilled pound cake with espresso chocolate sauce was the best.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

A few Boston butts on my smoker with pecan or applewood is the ticket for me. And plenty of my mustard/vinegar sauce and slaw on top.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

I've got a large Surfire, that I've been impressed with, except my regulator went out last summer. I usually grill Ribs, steak and Ka-Bobs, throw some pineapple on a few of them, damn its sooo good. Also grilled corn. Man this is making me hungry. It depends on what I'm grilling as to what I'm smoking. If its a long process like ribs, I grab a big fat ring gauge. Always have a burbon or single malt though!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a hardcore foodie, :nerd:but I admit I have much to learn at the grill.
I am going to have to retire my Weber charcoal grill, and am thinking about going propane. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

oh, and kinda emabarrassed about my talk of ditching the Weber after thread starter propped his. Mine is just worn out. I could replace it...

In terms of grilling, I really enjoyed making "Hawaiian" burgers last summer. Mixing ginger, garlic, and terriyaki marinade into the beef, and topping the burgers with grilled pineapple slices, and asian slaw.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

If you're a foodie, I would stay with good ole charcoal. Iffin you want good BBQ of course.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

vwaaddict said:


> If you're a foodie, I would stay with good ole charcoal. Iffin you want good BBQ of course.


+1!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> .....am thinking about going propane. Any suggestions?


One good suggestion for you......... DON'T! Stick with the charcoal! 
Gas goes in your vehicles and out yur a$$..... thats the only thing I see good in gas.


----------



## SNKBITE (Jan 13, 2010)

I think everyone should have a charcoal grill. That's not to say that someone can't have a gas grill as well, but the smell and taste of charcoal food is second to none. I was starting my coals last summer and my neighbor wanted to know what I was grilling because it smelled so good...just coals my friend. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

danmcmartin said:


> I have a 4 burner Char-Broil Commercial series. I love the big grill surface. Big enough to indirect grill and smoke, though *I have yet to find a satisfactory wood smoking solution*.
> 
> I usually don't have a cigar while grilling. I can't smoke and do anything else. I let them go out or puff way to often.
> 
> My favorite grill fare is either a rib-eye or Memphis style baby backs. I also like to grilling chicken wings and burgers and over Christmas experimented with deserts. The grilled pound cake with espresso chocolate sauce was the best.


I picked up this Charmglow 4 burner with rotisserie (sorry, can't find a pic and too lazy to go outside), 2 side burners and a built in smoker box. You slide it out, fill it with chips, shut it and turn the smoker burner on. It's great. As far as smokes, I just take a trip to the humi to see what tickles my pickle that day.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I use a, Char-Broil Commercial Series LP and love it. I can't argue that charcoal smells better and does add a bit of smoke flavor to the food, but the ease and convenience of gas is too good to pass up. Saying that I'll probably add a charcoal/smoker to the back patio some day. I'd really like to try my hand and slow cooking some ribs/brisket. I saw a model that had gas/charcoal/smoker all in one, but I couldn't find any reviews on the craftsmanship or durability. All things considered, you still can't beat grilling!:flame:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

vwaaddict said:


> If you're a foodie, I would stay with good ole charcoal. Iffin you want good BBQ of course.





thebayratt said:


> One good suggestion for you......... DON'T! Stick with the charcoal!
> Gas goes in your vehicles and out yur a$$..... thats the only thing I see good in gas.





SNKBITE said:


> I think everyone should have a charcoal grill. That's not to say that someone can't have a gas grill as well, but the smell and taste of charcoal food is second to none. I was starting my coals last summer and my neighbor wanted to know what I was grilling because it smelled so good...just coals my friend. I think that speaks for itself.


Decision made, new Charcoal grill it is! Thanks fellas!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Normally, I wouldnt let any food touch anything except my Weber, with hardwood coal and some wood chips added!!! However, right now all i have access to is a very nice Wolf outdoor gas setup. I usually sear the protein on a hot flame on the bottom and then put it up top to let it cook slow with smoke and less heat, depending of course!!! I prefer to use oak for wood, as it has the best smoke and it burns slow and hot, but some cherry or apple chips are nice too with fish...I will put anything on the grill and pretty much have at some point or another...
My faves off the grill are:
Chicken thighs
Asparagus..this veg was made for grilling
Zucchini and Yellow Squash
Steak of any sort, but especially a nice thick NY Strip on the bone!!!
Most fish, but some are just too delicate
Ribs or any type of slow and low BBQ
Venison, Moose, any kind of game
IDK, thats all I can think of for now!!!!

As far as what to smoke, it all depends on my mood and what Im cookin!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a Vermont Castings all Stainless Steel 6 burner model, fired with propane. Re heating pizza on the grill is great, as for cooking nothing fancy-just thick rib eye steaks, and the occasional filet mignon. Oh, and burgers and dogs too.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a both gas and charcoal grill, nothing beats charcoal, and to me nothing beats a medium rare skirt steak. Oh and a close second is sweetbreads (thymus gland) of the cow, if you've never tried it you're missing out.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I use this small weber for quick small grilling chores, 5 lbs. of charcoal will go a long way.
I added a small rack about 3 in. off the bottom for better air flow,









For slower and larger chores its the brinkmann smokin pit, with hickory or 
some type of fruit tree wood, wood fires leave the best flavors in my opinion.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rookee said:


> I have a both gas and charcoal grill, nothing beats charcoal, and to me nothing beats a medium rare skirt steak. Oh and a close second is sweetbreads (thymus gland) of the cow, if you've never tried it you're missing out.


Dude, I didnt think anyone liked sweetbreads!!!I am a chef, and sweets are one of my most favorite things to eat in the whole wide world of food!!! IDK how u cook em, but try poaching them till just barely cooked in the center...then as they are cooling down, on a tray, weigh them down till they are about a 1/2 inch thick and let em press for a few hrs in the fridge...then take em out, season em good with olive oil, salt, pepper, parsley, chopped garlic and some fresh thyme...let em marinate for a couple hrs, then grill em till theyre nice and crispy around the edges and have a crust on em...friggin delicious!!!! That is how they do it in Argentina, then serve em with Chimichurri!!! You'll look at them differently after this, trust me!!!
Also, try sweets from a lamb or pig, just as good!!!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> I use this small weber for quick small grilling chores, 5 lbs. of charcoal will go a long way.
> I added a small rack about 3 in. off the bottom for better air flow,
> 
> 
> ...


That's it, only charcoal or wood for me.

I have the Weber Performer:










and an older version of that Brinkmann.

Cut a few citrus branches, throw on a couple chickens for a few hours...

mmmmm..... damn good!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Home made smoker (55 gallon barrel, fire box and chimney), plenty of mesquite and Kingsford. Taste the smoke and try not to choke! Howdy-doo Mr. Springtime!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, I want a charcoal grill/smoker. Weber? Brinkman? Other? Last fall an early snow broke a branch on my pear tree. My wife didn't understand why I was so excited.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the webers,, but they are all good anymore. The important thing is to learn the grill/smoker before you use the mother nature gifted wood.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought the Weber Genesis E-310 last year (of course, it's dropped $200 now ) but we moved into an apartment complex that doesn't allow grills unless you live on the bottom floor (we don't). So it's spending this year in storage. I used to grill on my porch even during the winter, so this is like going through withdrawal for me.

To make things worse, the downstairs neighbor has been grilling all week. Insensitive Bastage.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 on the charcoal. Stick with it. Nothing better than a charcoal Weber grill. I have had their propane grill and went to the charcoal 3 years ago. i dont regret it at all!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

danmcmartin said:


> Ok, I want a charcoal grill/smoker. Weber? Brinkman? Other? Last fall an early snow broke a branch on my pear tree. My wife didn't understand why I was so excited.


+2 on charcoal &/or wood only.

Weber and Brinkmann are both good grills and smokers.

I use my Webers - standard kettle & Performer models for nearly all my grilling and my Brinkmann Pitmaster for smoking. For smoking I prefer the offset firebox design of the Pitmaster. Unfortunately, Weber doesn't make an offset cooker. I find it easier to control the smoking temperature than with a vertical model such as the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker or the Brinkmann Smoke 'n Grill. The Pitmaster can also hold more. I usually smoke 8 chickens at a time.

If you're on a serious budget, go with the Brinkmann Smoke 'n Grill. It's only abt. $60 and can be used for both grilling & smoking. If not and you have the room, I would recommend a setup similar to mine. Although I will prob. be getting a vertical smoker again as well.

You can never have too many grills!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

We are throwing a party today to celebrate the sale of our house. Anyhow, these are _almost_ ready to be pulled.










Finishing them in the oven because I started smoking with mesquite around 7 pm last night and didn't want to stay up all night babysitting them. One butt and one picnic. Nice balance of fat/protein when you use one of each. Party starts at 2pm if you want to stop by. Humidor will be open to all.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Those look damn good Eric, I would join you, but the transporter is on the fritz again !! :hungry:


----------



## PEU (Oct 28, 2013)

(not sure about this forum policy about posting in old threads)

Found this thread searching for posts with the word Argentina 

Im a long time griller, every friday I have a BBQ qith friends since 2000, we started the tradition with only 4 friends, now we are on average 10 each friday.

Regarding cooking, at least all of my friends, do not like meat to be red, its mostly done to well done.

The vacio, the king of the asado in my opinion takes at least 2.30 to 3hs on the grill, 3/4 of the time over the cuero (thick grease) and then on the flip side just to grill it a little.

And for the chimichurri, I make my own bled which we called "Culo Loco" due to the fact it will meld tongues of the un-initiated :mrgreen:

Here are a three photos, one is the vacio about to be served, the other is pork matambrito (don't know the english name) and then me with a Montecristo Open Regatta









(oops, not enough storage quota, not enough posts to host them outside the forum  )

Pablo


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Not mine, but this would be a very intimidating grill at a cook-off event.


----------



## PEU (Oct 28, 2013)

Show Off!! a good griller uses a wire fence, charcoal and four bricks!!! :mrgreen: 


Pablo


----------

